# Why is it so hard to decide on a reel mower?



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Before we start, I'm about as fickle as it gets.. I second guess myself and read a million reviews before I buy anything.....

I've never owned a reel mower, but I don't want to spend more than about 1500-2000 bucks on one. I want to get a new tru-cut, McClane, or Trimmer and use one of those for a bit, and then if I ever get to a point I want to upgrade, I will. I don't want to mess with anything used, as I've got enough little projects around the house to spend my time on :lol: . Now between those 3, I've literally jumped between them all on which to purchase. I want one that is reliable, and not too tedious when it comes to adjustments or maintenance. Is this where the trimmer wins out, since they have the backlapping kit?


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

I've got a McLane and they sell a backlapping kit for it. I picked it up used and have not had any issues with it so far after a year of my own use. Height adjustment is really easy as well. I can't speak to the other brands though


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> ...I want one that is reliable, and not too tedious when it comes to adjustments or maintenance...


You just described a nice used greens mower.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ware said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> > ...I want one that is reliable, and not too tedious when it comes to adjustments or maintenance...
> ...


That's where my lack of expertise shines with reel mowers.... I wouldn't know what's good or bad when viewing one.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

If you're going to drop 1500-2000 you might as well get a used greensmower. I picked up a Flex 21 for $400. It's built like a tank, and the engine purrs like a kitten. These guys tune them up and sell them for around your price range.

I think you will regret buying one of those entry level reel mowers, and if you're like the average TLF'er it could happen as soon as 1-2 seasons. Also, there is not much of a secondary market for these, so you may have to discount it heavily to move it.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> If you're going to drop 1500-2000 you might as well get a used greensmower. I picked up a Flex 21 for $400. It's built like a tank, and the engine purrs like a kitten. These guys tune them up and sell them for around your price range.
> 
> I think you will regret buying one of those entry level reel mowers, and if you're like the average TLF'er it could happen as soon as 1-2 seasons. Also, there is not much of a secondary market for these, so you may have to discount it heavily to move it.


So the benefit of the greens mower is the quality of cut being on another level, as well as longevity? I would assume JD is probably one of the better brands to get... I know there are several models of that. But for me, I'm not going to mow my backyard with it, just the front which is fairly small.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

w0lfe said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to drop 1500-2000 you might as well get a used greensmower. I picked up a Flex 21 for $400. It's built like a tank, and the engine purrs like a kitten. These guys tune them up and sell them for around your price range.
> ...


John Deere and Toro will both be great mowers. The Toros are tanks, I have a couple of them and not the slightest bit disappointed with them. They both have a 26 inch and Toro has a 21 inch andni believe the Deere has a 22 inch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I would say quality of cut, build quality, and ease of adjustment for things like reel to bedknife.

My only homeowner reel experience is with a Tru-Cut and the Swardman, but you might talk with @SGrabs33 about the three you are considering - I think he has used all of those.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Maneuverability was also a big improvement when switching to a greensmower. It's much easier to turn around with the rear drum than to spin around a Cal Trimmer/TruCut/McLane. I would have to lift and shift the wheels around to get it lined up... it was just a pain. The drum moves a lot more freely and easier. They're designed for daily use, so operator comfort is well above a homeowner mower IMO.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh and I can definitely sympathize with not wanting a "project mower". I like to mow, not work on mowers, so I opted to pay a premium for a newer model greens mower with low hours. I bought mine from Prairie Turf (linked above) - they seem to get some nice mowers.

All that said, the decision is ultimately yours - when it comes to bermuda, the correct answer is reel mower. I think you'll be happy with the results of whichever one you choose. :thumbup:


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ware said:


> Oh and I can definitely sympathize with not wanting a "project mower". I like to mow, not work on mowers, so I opted to pay a premium for a newer model greens mower with low hours. I bought mine from Prairie Turf (linked above) - they seem to get some nice mowers.
> 
> All that said, the decision is ultimately yours - when it comes to bermuda, the correct answer is reel mower. I think you'll be happy with the results of whichever one you choose. :thumbup:


I messed PT equipement and they could get a 220SL that's been fully serviced, reel sharpened, new bedknife, and HOC adjusted to what I wanted for 1350 shipped... Not for sure if that's a fair deal or not, since I haven't focused much research to the greens mowers, until I made this thread and someone replied :lol: . Told you I'm fickle on these things....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> I messed PT equipement and they could get a 220SL that's been fully serviced, reel sharpened, new bedknife, and HOC adjusted to what I wanted for 1350 shipped... Not for sure if that's a fair deal or not, since I haven't focused much research to the greens mowers, until I made this thread and someone replied :lol: . Told you I'm fickle on these things....


Did he send you some pics?


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ware said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> > I messed PT equipement and they could get a 220SL that's been fully serviced, reel sharpened, new bedknife, and HOC adjusted to what I wanted for 1350 shipped... Not for sure if that's a fair deal or not, since I haven't focused much research to the greens mowers, until I made this thread and someone replied :lol: . Told you I'm fickle on these things....
> ...


Not yet.. He said that they are in a storage container and he'll get some pics later today. Just from some brief searching, it seems like people on here have had good success buying from Greg and PTE. I feel like I'd have more trust in that, than from someone on ebay or CL.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

@Ware 
He stated..
Here are some original pics of one of those walkers from that fleet. They all literally looked the same. Same maintenance program, same club etc…

They are in Very Good Condition. The reel life was getting lower and had likely a couple grinds left in the reel - which typically would last a number of years for a home owner, before needing to be replaced.

My shop is overloaded today and I could not take a guy off a work order. It is about a 90 minute process to get the snow cleared to our storage containers, then pull a number of machines out, to get to one of these.

These pictures are a perfect representative image of what you would be buying. These mowers have the light kit, transport wheels and grass catchers.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Just be sure to do plenty of research. I rushed to buying a reel mower and got the California Trimmer. Nothing wrong with it, it does what it's supposed to do, but it doesn't do what I wanted out of a mower. So I ended up buying a Toro Greensmaster Flex which I have yet to use, but from extensive research it should do what I need.

But yeah, Reel mowers will certainly take you for a ride online when researching.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@w0lfe

Looks pretty nice. For $1350 I would choose one of those fully serviced 220SL's over a brand new homeowner reel any day - but that's just me. Sorry to cloud your decision.

I'm going to move this over to the equipment subforum.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ware said:


> @w0lfe
> 
> Looks pretty nice. For $1350 I would choose one of those fully serviced 220SL's over a brand new homeowner reel any day - but that's just me. Sorry to cloud your decision.
> 
> I'm going to move this over to the equipment subforum.


Nah I appreciate any and all advice from the guys on here.. I'd trust your and the others judgements on here


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Ware said:


> @w0lfe
> 
> Looks pretty nice. For $1350 I would choose one of those fully serviced 220SL's over a brand new homeowner reel any day - but that's just me. Sorry to cloud your decision.
> 
> I'm going to move this over to the equipment subforum.


As someone who owns a Cal Trimmer, I agree that a used greens mower seems better than a new Cal Trimmer. I have heard good things about the Tru-Cut but I've never used one. I'm waiting for the money for a Swardman but by the time I ready, there may be used ones on the market.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Hell the light kit, transport wheels, and catcher are almost worth as much as the mower!

I used a McLane for one season, and let me tell you I have never looked back since switching to a greens mower.

The JD looks good - That kinda-rusty bar in front of the reel should be very easy to take off and shoot with some JD Green spray paint, at least it was on my 260B, maybe not on the SL. The surface rust on the reel will go away as soon as they sharpen the reel.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a Caltrimmer. I've never used a greens mower but I can tell you that The Caltrimmer is bear to deal with turning at the end of a row. it's a machine that was designed in the 1940's and hasn't changed much since then. You can tell. I have a new reel mower on the way to replace it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'll add my .02 

I originally bought a brand new TruCut C-25 10 blade and used it for about 4 years and even though that was a major upgrade over a rotary mower, once I got my Baroness LM56 Greens mower it was like night and day difference between that and the TruCut in terms of build quality and cut quality and not to mention how easy it is to make any needed adjustments. With what you are willing to spend, you can't go wrong with getting a nicely used greens mower. I think the only downside is having the transport axles sticking out which can inhibit getting close to fences and other objects but those negatives can be mitigated fairly easily.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> Yeah, I would say quality of cut, build quality, and ease of adjustment for things like reel to bedknife.
> 
> My only homeowner reel experience is with a Tru-Cut and the Swardman, but you might talk with SGrabs33 about the three you are considering - I think he has used all of those.


Thanks @Ware

Yep, I've owned all of the standard homeowner REELs and they all have their benefits/drawbacks when you compare them to each other. Unfortunately I can not compare them to a greensmower becasue I haven't used one before. I have a slope in my front yard that would make a greensmower impossible to use. Happy to discuss any details of the three standard homeowner brands if you have any questions.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I have a Caltrimmer. I've never used a greens mower but I can tell you that The Caltrimmer is bear to deal with turning at the end of a row. it's a machine that was designed in the 1940's and hasn't changed much since then. You can tell. I have a new reel mower on the way to replace it.


Curious minds want to know what have coming?!?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

crussell said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Caltrimmer. I've never used a greens mower but I can tell you that The Caltrimmer is bear to deal with turning at the end of a row. it's a machine that was designed in the 1940's and hasn't changed much since then. You can tell. I have a new reel mower on the way to replace it.
> ...


The suspense is building. He dropped this one on us last week.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'll let the suspense build further.  It shipped today. Should be here mid next week.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

As a recent purveyor of some used John Deere greensmowers, I think $1350 shipped is a solid price for a 220SL. You are paying about $1000 for the mower and $300ish to have it shipped to you.

With that said, those pictures are missing the adjustment rod that spans the entire width of the mower that allows you to adjust the height of cut. Not sure what the technical name of the rod is, but I'd think it is critical in making sure you have one so you can adjust the height of cut evenly.

I'll let some of the SL experts chime in here as well, but this rod is a must have...and I'm not sure what one would cost directly from JD or a supplier.

Below are some pictures I took of my 260SL that has the same adjustment rod, just longer.

The first 3 images are of the bar in it's stowed placement. The last two are of the bar in position to adjust the HOC. I can make a video if necessary.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good catch! I think it's called a speed link. If they acquired a fleet of these I bet they can make sure whichever one you buy has one. I would definitely want one, but I wouldn't call it critical - you would just have to adjust each side independently like us Toro commoners. :lol:

It's an awesome feature, but as the reel/bedknife wear I think you would eventually need to adjust each side independently anyway. The reel becomes conical over time.

From Toro Reel Mower Basics:


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ware said:


> Good catch! I think it's called a speed link. If they acquired a fleet of these I bet they can make sure whichever one you buy has one. I would definitely want one, but I wouldn't call it critical - you would just have to adjust each side independently like us Toro commoners. :lol:
> 
> It's an awesome feature, but as the reel/bedknife wear I think you would eventually need to adjust each side independently anyway. The reel becomes conical over time.
> 
> From Toro Reel Mower Basics:


Interesting... I knew none of this stuff. Thanks to you both


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

On the JD that bar is spring mounted. You pull back and it comes out. That's what you do to adjust each side independently. Then you place it back and it adjust the hoc just on one side.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I've owned and mowed with all 3 (McLane, Trimmer, Tru Cut) of the brands you are considering for several years and can give some pretty relevant feedback.

Hands down, a reel mower of any kind is better than a rotary, so you are on the right track!

Out of those 3, Tru Cut has been my favorite because of the control you have with the rear drive. Harder you push the thumb clutch engagement, faster you go, but Be prepared to get a thumb workout. They are built like a tank, but not the easiest to repair or adjust if something gets out of line. I had a 27" and it is a heavy machine. Downside to the drive is that when you turn at the end of a run, those rear tires dig into your turf and rear up the grass a little. A cylinder rear drive reel mower makes a huge difference like you'll find on the greens mowers and Swardman.

Personally, I never liked the rear drive on the Trimmer and McLane because the back wheel is always spinning and does a poor job on hills. Also, if you aren't careful and tip the mower back too far, the mowers will jump away from you.

Similarities: if you plan on catching clippings or leaves that may fall between cuts, prepare to purchase a back pack blower. The open grass catcher on all 3 catches about 50% of your clippings. The other 50% ends up in your shoes 

Maintenance: they were all similar in my experience, but you will want to have a reel mower shop near.

as far as cut, they seem similar but as mentioned by others, the more expensive reel mowers do a better job and have a much more accurate HOC.

If taken care of reasonably, the next reel mower you buy should last you 10+ years and when you consider the 500+ hours you'll spend mowing over that time, you'll want to invest in something you enjoy using, not just the results of your lawn.

I looked at a several used greens mowers because Weeks Machinery Auctions have a big fall sale and are local, but I wasn't sure how well they were treated being used at a golf course and replacement parts can add up quick. I certainly couldn't sell the wife on a $10k new one. So I landed with a new Swardman because it was easy to maneuver with the rear cylinder drive, has the enclosed grass catcher, and the ability to swap out cartridges allowed me to do more than just mow.

Like any cool purchase, see if there are any TLF members in your area to demo the different brands and the decision will become much clearer.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

My 220sl is more user friendly for maintenance but I think the gm walks around the yard smoother/better.

It's a pain to cut paper sometimes but that's part of the game.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a 20" Cal Trimmer and have no regrets buying it. I bought new for the same reason as you, not wanting to deal with a used reel to start with. It was already a new experience then throw in the possibility of issues with a 10+ year old machine wasn't something I wanted to do. Plus I wasn't sure a greens mower would be able to handle mowing my ditch.

I will say that the comments about the drive wheel always spinning on a Trimmer making it hard to turn is from the commercial models. They have a lever you lock the clutch into place, that keeps the drum spinning making it so you have to lift the drum to turn. The 20" classic model I have (rl207h) has a hand leaver clutch so you can feather the speed of the drive drum, I have no issues turning just let off the clutch a little, I never lift the drum unless I'm pushing it on concrete.

Another thing I like over a greens mower is how close you can get to the edge. The left side of the mower can get super close where most greens mowers have to keep a pretty good distance from walls and fences leaving more to trim with a string trimmer. My fence is set back 5 feet from the property line so I have to mow along side both sides, it's about 750' total. It already sucks to trim that much, it would be worse having to mow even farther away than I already have to.

All that said, I would like to get a greens mower but only a 26" model because of the size of my yard, preferably a Jacobsen PGM 526a greensking. What I don't like about my trimmer (pretty much the only thing I don't like) is the wheel tracks it leaves in the grass. A solid drum mower doesn't have that issue. But if/when I do find a greens mower I plan to try turning my trimmer into a groomer.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> Oh and I can definitely sympathize with not wanting a "project mower". I like to mow, not work on mowers, so I opted to pay a premium for a newer model greens mower with low hours. I bought mine from Prairie Turf (linked above) - they seem to get some nice mowers.
> 
> All that said, the decision is ultimately yours - when it comes to bermuda, the correct answer is reel mower. I think you'll be happy with the results of whichever one you choose. :thumbup:


@Ware How was the condition of the Prairie Turf machine compared to what you thought? Greg says they go through them very thoroughly and even detail them. Someone in the Toro thread bought something from Greg and was told the carb was gone through but when he got it they didn't feel like any work was done on the carb and had trouble with the machine running properly.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine was as described. I bought a 2014 Toro GM1600 with a little over 400 hours. I would buy from Greg again.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Granted, I was in the market for a machine that was in much better condition than something needing carb work. The mention of carb work would have turned me off.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Cory Beautiful lawn....you don't actually mow all 20k SF with that 20" reel, do you? I'd love a reel mower but I'd need a Triplex I think.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@cglarsen Thanks!

I was mowing it all for a while with the reel, couple of the guys here talked me into it. Takes almost 2 hrs to mow the whole lot, trim, edge, and blow. But I rarely do it all at the same time. Normally front one day back next day so practically mowing every day in August and September.

I would like to get a triplex but have only found 72" ones at a price I'm willing to pay. But that's too wide for a lot of my lot, I would rather have one 60" or under. Thought about buying a pro mow tow behind gang reel but haven't made up my mind, but I would be fine with the 26" Jacobsen. The trimmer is perfectly fine though so guess I'm just waiting for the right deal to come along


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@Cory You need one of these, 
https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/professional-mower-range/c34-evolution/


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Shindoman yeah that would be nice! Could probably buy an economy car for the price of that thing though haha


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Cory said:


> @cglarsen Thanks!
> 
> I was mowing it all for a while with the reel, couple of the guys here talked me into it. Takes almost 2 hrs to mow the whole lot, trim, edge, and blow. But I rarely do it all at the same time. Normally front one day back next day so practically mowing every day in August and September.
> 
> I would like to get a triplex but have only found 72" ones at a price I'm willing to pay. But that's too wide for a lot of my lot, I would rather have one 60" or under. Thought about buying a pro mow tow behind gang reel but haven't made up my mind, but I would be fine with the 26" Jacobsen. The trimmer is perfectly fine though so guess I'm just waiting for the right deal to come along


I saw your back yard in another thread and that's become my goal now for my own common bermuda. Nice rennovation job. I'm starting mine this spring. With the gang reels some people have good things to say and others say stay away. We used one on a municipal golf course I worked at growing up and it seems like a good solution for large flat areas. I'd love to get my cutting time under an hour which it currently is.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

w0lfe said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > w0lfe said:
> ...


So where are these people you all are referring to for a used greens mower?
I'm looking as well for a good deal on a gently used mower from a reputable person.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bigmks said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


http://prairieturfequipment.com/product-category/walking-greens-mowers/


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> @Cory Beautiful lawn....you don't actually mow all 20k SF with that 20" reel, do you? I'd love a reel mower but I'd need a Triplex I think.


I did all of my 20k with a 26" reel last year. Takes a bit over an hour if I skip the collection box. It's doable, it's a workout though. And I was mowing every 2-3 days.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> If you're going to drop 1500-2000 you might as well get a used greensmower. I picked up a Flex 21 for $400. It's built like a tank, and the engine purrs like a kitten. These guys tune them up and sell them for around your price range.
> 
> I think you will regret buying one of those entry level reel mowers, and if you're like the average TLF'er it could happen as soon as 1-2 seasons. Also, there is not much of a secondary market for these, so you may have to discount it heavily to move it.


How did shipping work through them?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Shuffinator said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to drop 1500-2000 you might as well get a used greensmower. I picked up a Flex 21 for $400. It's built like a tank, and the engine purrs like a kitten. These guys tune them up and sell them for around your price range.
> ...


I actually didn't buy mine through them. I bought one locally. I just suggested them because they do a full tune-up so you know you aren't buying a project mower.


----------

